# Asian Chevron Cyriopagopus pagnus Female.



## common spider (Feb 20, 2006)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v65/FreeGiggles/PICT1500.jpghttp://img.photobucket.com/albums/v65/FreeGiggles/PICT1501.jpg
http://http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v65/FreeGiggles/PICT1499.jpg


----------



## moricollins (Feb 20, 2006)

third picture doesn't work.

and who ID'ed it as C. paganus


----------



## common spider (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry about the 3rd pic.I did the Id......


----------



## common spider (Feb 21, 2006)

*Here are the pics insted of links.*




















I hope this is better.:razz:


----------



## BEN-V (Feb 21, 2006)

The tarantula called Cyriopagopus paganus was misidentified. In fact it' s an Haplopelma from Vietnam (Haplopelma sp. Vietnam). The true species C. paganus has still not been rediscovered. Yours looks really like an Haplopelma sp. longipedum pre-molt to me. Very beautiful and impressiv tarantula anyway.:clap: 

BEN


----------



## Bearo (Feb 21, 2006)

BEN-V said:
			
		

> The tarantula called Cyriopagopus paganus was misidentified. In fact it' s an Haplopelma from Vietnam (Haplopelma sp. Vietnam). The true species C. paganus has still not been rediscovered. Yours looks really like an Haplopelma sp. longipedum pre-molt to me. Very beautiful and impressiv tarantula anyway.:clap:
> 
> BEN


Yes, the _Cyriopagopus paganus_ is proberbly not in the hobby.. nobody can tell because the holotype might be lost. But there are many asian tarantulas that go under the name _C. paganus_ in the pet trade, not only _Haplopelma sp. Vietnam_ (also known as _Haplopelma minax "vietnam", Haplopelma vonwirthi_) but also _Haplopelma longipes_ (also known as _Haplopelma sp. "longipedum"_ because this was its name untill late 2005 when it was described and given the name _Haplopelma longipes_)

read more here:
http://www.phoneutria.co.uk/

*Ben>>* Could you point out why this looks like a H. longipes (H. sp. "longipedum") to you?


----------



## Lopez (Feb 21, 2006)

Bearo said:
			
		

> *Ben>>* Could you point out why this looks like a H. longipes (H. sp. "longipedum") to you?


Indeed....here is a Haplopelma longipes:


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Feb 21, 2006)

Regardless of the species that's a great lookin spider!


----------



## Bearo (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah Leon I know what they look like, and I also know that they have fluffy metatarsus on the dorsal side.. Like the one on your picture. But the picture above dosnt have this (as far as I can see) and therefor I wonderd what I must have misst that would destinct this as a _H. longipes_

Also Leon, I know that the specimen in you picture is ID:d as _H. longipes_, but that is the only one I have seen with that coloration on the carapace. I know that coloration is useless in ID:ing but do you know the location where it's from? is this coloration only in post molt?


----------



## common spider (Feb 21, 2006)

Ya mine don't look like that at all?????So what is it then?????

One thing for shure she is very hot headed!!!!!!



:wall:


----------



## Lopez (Feb 21, 2006)

Bearo said:
			
		

> Yeah Leon I know what they look like, and I also know that they have fluffy metatarsus on the dorsal side.. Like the one on your picture. But the picture above dosnt have this (as far as I can see) and therefor I wonderd what I must have misst that would destinct this as a _H. longipes_
> 
> Also Leon, I know that the specimen in you picture is ID:d as _H. longipes_, but that is the only one I have seen with that coloration on the carapace. I know that coloration is useless in ID:ing but do you know the location where it's from? is this coloration only in post molt?


Hi
Yes, looking at Leg IV will tell you if you have a _longipes_ or not. I cannot see this trait in commonspider's specimen either.

I have only had a chance to examine _longipes_ in bulk as wild caught adults - they were all brown and battered like the pictures on my website. This one moulted out into one with fantastic colours. I'm picking up another adult at the weekend that is from the very same shipment (came into the UK 2 years ago!) so will get some pictures for comparison. These pics were taken when I rehoused her yesterday, she moulted over 6 months ago.

The seller told me they were imported from "Asia" - he could not be more specific than that, but he also had a lot of lividum and albostriatum in the same crate.


----------



## Bearo (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok intresting..
I would like to see those pictures when you have them please


----------



## common spider (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok I am very confused then so what do you guys that I have????


----------



## Bearo (Feb 21, 2006)

common spider said:
			
		

> Ok I am very confused then so what do you guys that I have????


Dont know, You cant ID a tarantula from a picture  Proberby some kind of _Haplopelma_ or _Ornithoctonus_ spec.
If you have plans to breed it sometime or really want to know what it is you could send the molt to someone who can check it for you.. (ex Volker or Sören, maby M. Jacobi.. I'm not shore if he does this)

You have to have a terrarium with alot of deep substrate anyway so it can dig..


----------



## Lorgakor (Feb 21, 2006)

Can you post any other pictures? Maybe a dorsal view without the threat posture? It certainly looks like it has longer front legs than your typical _H. longipes_, but it is too hard to tell much from those pictures.


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Feb 21, 2006)

common spider said:
			
		

> Ya mine don't look like that at all?????So what is it then?????


In short, from a photo nobody can positively ID the species/form, but it is likely a member of the genus _Haplopelma_. As mentioned, the name "Cyriopagopus paganus" has been incorrectly applied to a few different pet trade tarantulas of the genus _Haplopelma_. It is not a _Cyriopagopus_.

@ Leon - that is a nice spider indeed!

Cheers, Michael


----------



## common spider (Feb 22, 2006)

Ya the more I think about it know I feel 100% that it is some kind of Haplopelma T.But I just wish I knew which one it is for shure???I guess I will just lable the cage Haplopelma Sp.


Thank you for all the info everyone.


----------



## Bearo (Feb 22, 2006)

*Michael J.>>* Do you ID tarantulas from molts? and if not, who in the us does?


----------



## alucard1965 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Thai tiger*

I have the samething as you I got from a dealer at a show was told the same thing mine is a female and like yours mean as hell,kind of cool I have one pic but not a good one like yours,but same spider.Any way cool pics love the monster:worship:


----------

